# Deicide guitar sound?



## Tukaar (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what gear Deicide used on "Scars Of The Crucifix"? I've been trying to replicate that guitar tone for about 2 years now, and I haven't been able to get close...


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 21, 2008)

no idea but rep for deicide.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 21, 2008)

The Digitech Death Metal pedal, as horrible as it is, absolutely NAILS that tone, which was why I owned one for 2 years


----------



## Arminius (Jul 21, 2008)

i know at one time they used randalls, but i have no idea which model.


----------



## Tukaar (Jul 21, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> The Digitech Death Metal pedal, as horrible as it is, absolutely NAILS that tone, which was why I owned one for 2 years




I've never tried that... I've had a Death Metal Pedal for about 3 years, and I've NEVER though of using it.

My ADA MP-1 preamp gets pretty close, too. I just need to push the gain JUST A LITTLE FURTHER...


----------



## S-O (Jul 21, 2008)

Tukaar said:


> I've never tried that... I've had a Death Metal Pedal for about 3 years, and I've NEVER though of using it.
> 
> My ADA MP-1 preamp gets pretty close, too. I just need to push the gain JUST A LITTLE FURTHER...



3 tube mod?

Or, 3.666 tube mod :evil


----------



## Variant (Jul 21, 2008)

Tukaar said:


> Does anyone know what gear Deicide used on "Scars Of The Crucifix"? I've been trying to replicate that guitar tone for about 2 years now, and I haven't been able to get close...



You have to make a pentagram in the center of the floor out of goat's blood, place a burning black candle at each point, then situate your amp direcly in the center under the cast of moonlight... then you'll be able to nail the tone.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 21, 2008)

That would make for a badass picture.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 22, 2008)

Tukaar said:


> Does anyone know what gear Deicide used on "Scars Of The Crucifix"? I've been trying to replicate that guitar tone for about 2 years now, and I haven't been able to get close...


Didn't they use Metal Zone as a boost with the dist. almost all the way down? Into Mesa I think....not sure about any of this though.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jul 22, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Didn't they use Metal Zone as a boost with the dist. almost all the way down? Into Mesa I think....not sure about any of this though.



I actually remember Joe (the pedal guy) mentioning that the metal zone with dist almost all the way down into a mesa worked well for death metal. He had recommended it when I was looking at getting a Mesa.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I never heard of Deicide playing through Randall amps. I have played shows with those guys back in the day. I remember one of them was using a Marshall head with 2 Marshall cabs and the other guy was using a dual recto head and mesa cabs. Couldnt see exactly what was on their pedal board. I also remember seeing one of them using a line 6 HD147 head at one show.


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 22, 2008)

Variant gave me some crazy ideas...


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 22, 2008)

Marshal DSLs and Mesa triple rectifiers if Im not mistaken.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 22, 2008)

checking live pictures from 1995

so far i saw glen playing a mesa bass 400+
one of the guitarists had a mesa cab. 
guitars and bass from that area seemed to be handmade bc rich guitars. thats all i could come up with.


----------



## demonlord78 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I played with them they were running the Boss GT-6 into Marshall stacks. But why in the hell would you want that guitar tone?


----------



## Crucified (Jul 23, 2008)

demonlord78 said:


> When I played with them they were running the Boss GT-6 into Marshall stacks. But why in the hell would you want that guitar tone?



maybe he's a fan of classic death metal?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 23, 2008)

demonlord78 said:


> When I played with them they were running the Boss GT-6 into Marshall stacks. But why in the hell would you want that guitar tone?



Why wouldn't you want that tone? 

Im not sayijng I do, but its not the worst tone I have heard. I would go for more of a "Once upon the cross.." tone


----------



## DaemonSvek (Jul 31, 2008)

Marshalls, yes, look on the Scars video


----------

